# Noah and Zazu update :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah is so funny. When he does his tricks he gets rewarded with one treat for each trick but sometimes I offer him the bowl to choose his own treat and he always grabs 2 or 3 treats  the treats are usually sunflower seeds but he also does tricks for pellets. 

I've just done a whole routine with him and each time I offered a handful of pellets to choose from - he grabbed 5 pellets each time and stuffed them really quickly into his mouth and went off with little chipmunk cheeks!!  he's such a funny boy 

Zazu is settling in really well also and has learned how to crack open the sunflower seed  I'm still giving him crumbled pellets as well as whole pellets with some budgie seed mixed through as he's still only learning how powerful his beak can be. He's testing out veg slowly and so far seems to be okay with carrot. He throws capsicum on the ground and is terrified of anything green!! 

He's learning fast though and so far does step up, turn around and plays peek a boo


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing1: I can just see Noah grabbing his "extra" pellets and flying off with "chipmunk" cheeks thinking he's put one over on Mom! He's such a character.

It sounds like Zazu is doing great, especially given the very short amount of time he's been with you.

We do need more pictures though to judge for ourselves. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I agree, pictures please *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, Noah really knows how to take full advantage of his treats, he really did have to work in order to get them, so why not take multiples! 

I'm glad Zazu is making good progress too, and surely soon enough he will realize how good and tasty the greens can be. Maybe big brother Noah will set the example and show Zazu how to eat them after quarantine is over.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for the update,Niamh! I'm glad that Zazu is doing well and it's nice to read that Noah is cheeky as usual!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Niamh, being a bird owned by you is a good thing...


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Noah is playing tricks on you 

I've missed out on the arrival of Zazu, so I better start looking through old posts. We defo need a picture though


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah sounds like one of those trick-or-treating kids that go round the neighbourhood on Halloween and carry pillow cases and instead of taking one or two sweets they take a handful  

What a cheeky little chicken, I'm sure he'll teach his little brother Zazu just how to do his naughty things :laughing:  

As for Zazu, it sounds like he's settling in wonderfully and I agree that we definitely need pictures as "evidence" :spy:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Such smart boys! I am waiting for the video


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah always amazes me with his antics, Niamh is truly a one in a million bird. Zazu is coming along nicely by the sounds these two together will be like Laurel and Hardy I feel:slap::laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

*You asked - the birds provided *

Baby Zazu 





The expert - Noah


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

Ahhhh I am in love with these birds! The breeder who I bought Rubble from had 2 Quakers who were simply adorable. I wanted to bring them home with me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha I bet you did  Aw it s so hard to pick it took me several months to make a decision lol


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

What wonderful videos of Noah and Zazu!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, the video shows Zazu's colours so beautifully!!! Awww, they're both so cute!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh they're so cute ! Good job Niamh!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:loveeyes: :loveeyes: :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are both simply exceptional little fellows!
Noah is such a cheeky little guy -- he always makes me smile. 

Zazu's coloring is exquisite and I agree with Therm that your video of him shows his colors beautifully. 
He's very smart and you are going to have your hands full if (when) he and Noah decide to get into mischief together after quarantine. :laughing1:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha stop encouraging them Deb!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, the boys are just too cute for words!! 
I love Noah's cherry head and yellow feathers, and Zazu's skilled toes 
Oh, Noah is so crafty, I see (the kitchen wall is missing a strip of paint )*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are great videos, how cute are they?  

Zazu is a stunner and now you have two birds who make the three primary colours-red, blue and yellow! I'm not sure why that was relevant, but you know  :dunno: 

I love staying updated on these two troublemakers, thanks for the videos, Niamh :clap:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha Dee there's more than just that strip gone you can see all the top layer peeled away from a huge radius around it and the same (and worse) on another wall. He balances on the tips of his toes and extends his neck out as far as he can reach to peel it off!! It's his masterpiece!! 

Lol Gigi yes I should be able to paint soon with their colours!  poor Noah is going through such a bad molt at the moment too dropping his larger feathers and the new ones growing back must be driving him mad because I keep finding layers of keratin dust on the base of his 'ark' right underneath his sleeping perch when I clean him out in the mornings.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor darling, he looks as handsome as ever and tell him for me I don't even notice when such a gorgeous boy goes through a nasty moult because I'm blinded by his beauty


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They look to be taking to the clicker like fish to water, and oh what beautiful bird's...I'm gonna let you train them for a 
couple more months before I birdnap them both....


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah does a few more tricks but he seems to not want to perform infront of the cameralittle rascal 
He was even being really good in that video and only taking one or two snacks!!! Little brat making me look like a lier!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That is what I thought Niamh. What did she mean when he has squirrel cheeks??? I only saw a good birdie doing as asked 
Zazu is growing up into his beautiful plumage. He is stunning already, they are both lovely thankyou so much for sharing their daily antics with us all .:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh yeah I know!! He only misbehaves off camera!!! 

Never work with Children or animals Niamh, so truly spoken :laughing::laugh:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great videos, it was nice seeing both of your boys' training sessions! 
Once Zazu gets more used to cracking the sunflower seeds, they will go in less than two seconds!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the videos with us,Niamh! Zazu and Noah are so adorable!


----------

